# Heat vs Lakers (1/15/07 10:00 PM)



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

10:00PM Eastern, TNT.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Boooooorrrriiinnggggg


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

something that might get overlooked going into tonight's game is that our matchups are going to change.

in the christmas game, we stuck Dorell Wright on Kobe and he did a very good job using his length/athleticism to make Kobe work for everything. 

Tonight, I'd assume Wade is guarding Kobe to start, or atleast that's the talk of the newspapers. Kapono would be the only other matchup we'd have, and eventhough he matched up against Ray Allen a few nights back and did a good job, I think Kobe is a whole different monster. Wade has to be smart guarding Kobe to stay out of foul trouble, b/c without him, we're in trouble. And the Lakers have the luxury of not matching up Kobe on Wade with their starting 5.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

why isnt wright playing?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> why isnt wright playing?


He's playing I think. It's just that he hasn't been getting much burn lately.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

another Kobe vs Wade thread. i know exactly where this is heading.

-first someone for whatever reason is going to bring up another player (i.e. Melo, lebron etc) and say, "well, hes better than Wade/Kobe" when we all know its irrelevant to the thread at hand.

-then Wade's FTs come into the picture.

-the hate/complaining begins.

-thread goes on like this for 10 pages


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Carmelo > All


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Gee Golly oh Mighty, you can't even think about Wade without being called for a Foul, this dude shoots 239483 freethrows a game, wtf.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

The Mavs were "Superbowl 40'd" out of Last year's Title.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> why isnt wright playing?


He's playing, just not starting


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Hopefully it's a good game. In the last game, Kobe had probably his worst game in quite some time. I think he'll bounce back and have a great game, especially at home. I think Wade will also do well; since he came back from his injury, he's played awesome. 

Hopefully it's better than the first match-up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

/end thread


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Lakers are 17-4 at home...theyd better not do anything stupid


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

People that complain about Wade taking too many free throws are the stupidest ****ing people on the planet!!!

When your favorite player starts attacking the basket like Wade and making shots in the lane like he does then you can complain. Otherwise you are just a moron/hater/uninformed. 


That's what happens when you attack the basket in the NBA. Nobody does it like Wade. It's not his fault nobody can guard him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 15th, 2007 | 10:00 pm | TNT*











*vs*











*Team Records*

Miami Heat(17-19)
Los Angeles Lakers(24-13)


*Starting Lineups*








*Heat Bench:*
Gary Payton
Dorell Wright
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn
Robert Hite
James Posey
Antoine Walker​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I feel we should start Dorell for this one to mark Kobe again, and let Wade go against someone else.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> I feel we should start Dorell for this one to mark Kobe again, and let Wade go against someone else.


I wouldn't want to bench J-Will, who is a better PG than Wade. We should keep the five we have, it's really working.

Plus, the big headline is Kobe Vs. Wade, a lot of people would be upset if they didn't see that match-up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking more of just bringing Kapono off the bench just for this game, and he could do some damage off the bench aswell.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> I was thinking more of just bringing Kapono off the bench just for this game, and he could do some damage off the bench aswell.


I wouldn't risk it. The last few games, he has complimented Wade perfectly, I think it was the Blazer game where Wade had 33 and Kap had 19. Dorell reminds me of Wade to an extent; an athleat that drives. When Wade drives, the defense has to collapse leaving the permiter wide open, and thats Kapono's playground.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, get your brooms out 


Kobester is probably gonna kill us this time out after the Xmas day showing. Hopefully D-Wade can also have a nice game and we can pull through.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



Gio305 said:


> another Kobe vs Wade thread. i know exactly where this is heading.
> 
> -first someone for whatever reason is going to bring up another player (i.e. Melo, lebron etc) and say, "well, hes better than Wade/Kobe" when we all know its irrelevant to the thread at hand.
> 
> ...


lol my intentions were starting a game thread, but whatever.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Hope the Lakers win in a blow out fashion.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



Saint Baller said:


> Hope the Lakers win in a blow out fashion.


like the HEAT did on Christmas???

BTW i predict Wade gets 25 phantom calls and Kobe goes for 80pts.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Kobe gets 45 Points
But Wade gets only 30 points and hits the game winning shot,
Lakers 99 Heat 101


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....

Be respectful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....
> 
> EDITED


Wow. Very respectful.

/end sarcasm


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....
> 
> EDITED


:banned: 

No masking or intentional respelling.


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Kobe can't do any worse than he did on Christmas. And he usually gets revenge after a bad game. I predict a Laker win and a solid game from Kobe.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think we should all give props to Wade2Shaq for keeping up with the gamethreads. 
thanks bro, much appreciated!:cheers: 

as for this game, if we continue playing like the past 4 games, we havea good chance of winning


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....
> 
> EDITED


Not funny:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....
> 
> EDITED


that...didnt really sound right. i hope you are aware of what you just said


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



DuMa said:


> Wade is up for another Holiday Laker butt whupping.....
> 
> EDITED


Off topic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



Saint Baller said:


> Hope the Lakers win in a blow out fashion.


boy.. it's good to be the champs. :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This would be a big game to win. A 5 game winning streak to welcome Shaq back on Thursday vs. the Pacers probably. Win this game and that one, and we'll be a .500 for the first time since we were 3-3! So who thinks Kaptain Pono will go off for 81 points tonight on like 27-27 shooting from 3?


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

Who cares. Bring on a couple of Greeks and they'll kick both of their asses.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> This would be a big game to win. A 5 game winning streak to welcome Shaq back on Thursday vs. the Pacers probably. Win this game and that one, and we'll be a .500 for the first time since we were 3-3! So who thinks Kaptain Pono will go off for 81 points tonight on like 27-27 shooting from 3?


plz dont jinx it! now hes gonna go 1-15. ::knocks on wood::


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



kbird said:


> Who cares. Bring on a couple of Greeks and they'll kick both of their asses.


joke of the year:clap2:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



Heated said:


> boy.. it's good to be the champs. :lol:


Lakers
24-13

Miami
17-19

Boy it feels good to be above .500


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ever since I switched my avy from JWill to Zo (Day after the Chicago game 12-28) he's been shooting lights out. His luck is my avy.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

The ***** didn't even edit his post - action must be taking.

Kobe will work hard for his points, Wade will be given his on a plate by the refs.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

YES! Magic is finally giving KapOWNo some credit!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*

nm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono starts off on Kobe. Lets see how that works out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KapOWNo!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade going to line....let the complaints begin!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Wade going to line....let the complaints begin!


Im sure it'll be on you tube in 5 minutes.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm still gathering myself after witnessing a Kap3wno miss in the first quarter. 

Looks like Dwyane is on his way to another big game with 12 points and 2 assists already. Kobe is really playing a great floor game so far. He looks like a completely different player this year. He's running the offense, giving the ball up when the double comes, finding his teammates at the right time.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Man, Wade is such a joy to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-29 Lakers

Wade needs someone else to step up and hit some shots. JWill was nowhere to be found in that 1st qtr.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Absolutely no defense being played right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade with FTs? blasphemy!

starting with no D is typical Heat fashion. things will be alot more interesting in the 4th qt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how easy our offense gets when Wade's in the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

skinny Posey= good :yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shimmy Time! 

Ive never seen Toine get up like that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, skinny (er) Walker was able to dunk the ball

suprised the hell out of me...I was expecting it to get stuffed


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wow, skinny (er) *Walker was able to dunk the ball
> *
> suprised the hell out of me...I was expecting it to get stuffed


what? 

Shimmy+Dunk= does not compute


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wow, skinny (er) Walker was able to dunk the ball
> 
> suprised the hell out of me...I was expecting it to get stuffed


Same here. I thought that was Zo and thought he'd get an easy dunk. But then realized it was Toine and thought we were skrewed. He got up quick as hell.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> what?
> 
> Shimmy+Dunk= does not compute



it suprised the heck out of me also:lol:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, that was a quick lead..... down 2 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-59 Lakers

8-12 from 3 for the Lakers. Meanwhile, our points are coming inside. Lets hope they cool down from 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The way Ron does his subs makes no sense to me, he never put Kapono back in, you'd atleast expect him to put hiim back in the game when Wade goes out so we get some offense..The players gain no rythym the way he subs, atleast for Kapono, and Wright...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> "I walked in [to a tattoo shop] and walked right back out," he said. "It just didn't feel like me." -Dwyane Wade


Anyone else wonder why so many laker players have such ridiculous tatoos?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

any other points of interest in this game? im not able to watch it--no TNT

i know the score is close by halftime, but how well is the Heat really playing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We should never leave Brian Cook. The guy is lighting it up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> We should never leave Brian Cook. The guy is lighting it up.


brian who?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The last few possesions were examples of great post/hustle offense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This game needs to hurry up, I need to be up in six hours!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> This game needs to hurry up, I need to be up in six hours!


<---try 4 hours! lol

this is why i hate west coast trips


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-73 Lakers

Sloppy turnovers by Wade. Lakers continue their hot shooting from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill needs to start hitting some shots. He's been a big part of our winning streak and he's done nothing tonight. He's got 6 assists but we need some scoring out of him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill needs to start hitting some shots. He's been a big part of our winning streak and he's done nothing tonight. He's got 6 assists but we need some scoring out of him.


that sucks. hes been great in this road trip


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can we run some plays for Kapono, all were doing is Isolating Wade, Run some freakin plays for Kapono his confidence is sky high, you can just tell by his swagger he really belives that every shot should go in..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-79 LA

Parker and Cook are beating us. They are a combined 8-10 from 3.

we need some of our shooters to step up. Posey looks like he's on tonight. we got to keep on finding him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Can we run some plays for Kapono, all were doing is Isolating Wade, Run some freakin plays for Kapono his confidence is sky high, you can just tell by his swagger he really belives that every shot should go in..


Exactly, after one shot he hit he ran back with a little head bob and a smile!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker for 3.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm shocked...Toine had a nice, nice pass to UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass from Toine to UD. Down 1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Another three for Toine!?!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker again! Heat up 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-87 Lakers up 1 heading to the 4th.

Lakers are killing us from 3 but the Heat have way more free throws.

Walker was great in those last couple of possesions. We cut the lead with Wade on the bench. That doesnt happen much.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> 88-87 Lakers up 1 heading to the 4th.
> 
> Lakers are killing us from 3 but the Heat have way more free throws.


things balance out in the end. like i said earlier in the 1st half. things will get interesting in the 4th qt


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ron, Call some plays for Kapono!! It has to really start from Wade driving and dishing to him OR Ron calling some plays so we can run some screens for him and he can then catch the ball and shoot or pump and shoot...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD says NO!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, Ron must have took Toines McDonalds away to motivate him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Evans has one ugly looking shot.

Nice play by Walker.

Bynum easy dunk.

Lakers up 1.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Posey for the three!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey for 3! Our Offense is on fire!

Heat up 2


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Miami up 2. 9:25 left


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat went fron down 6 when Wade went to the bench, to now up 2 with Wade still resting on the bench.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Heat went fron down 6 when Wade went to the bench, to now up 2 with Wade still resting on the bench.


good sign, this is usallu the part where our defense decides to play and start wearing out the opponent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce. Lakers up 1


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we really need some scoring from j-will


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

make that 6...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How in the hell did he do that?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> we really need some scoring from j-will


We really need some more plays for kapono...Hes probably ice cold now..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers up 5 now.

Kobe, Wade, and Zo back in.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

People complain about the calls Wade gets? 'Toine was just sitting at Kobe's feet and got called for it....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Lakers up 5 now.
> 
> Kobe, Wade, and Zo back in.


:clap2: 

going down to the wire. i love it! to bad im missing the game, seems im missing out big time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker for 3! Lakers up 2


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ouch, 'Toine just got put on a Bynum poster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Bynum dunk. Lakers up 5


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo with the nice put-back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The lakers are starting to close off the paint..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we're getting no loose balls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Evans is killing us. Lakers up 5


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> :clap2:
> 
> going down to the wire. i love it! to bad im missing the game, seems im missing out big time


why you missing hte game?..Toine is jackins up way to many threes..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant let the Lakers pull away...we need to win this tip and hit a shot...no more toine please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> why you missing hte game?..*Toine is jackins up way to many threes*..


Yeah, he's jacking up 3 after 3. He was mixing it up earlier with some pump fakes and drives but is now settling for long 3's.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, he's jacking up 3 after 3. He was mixing it up earlier with some pump fakes and drives but is now settling for long 3's.


I want riley back, he knows whats hes doing we could use Wright for his lanky arms right now on Kobe..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kobe hits the shot.

Zo hit with a moving screen.

Zo blocks a shot.

Wade gets hit with a...charge!?

106-99


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers up 7. Turnover Miami.

Zo commits way too many moving screen fouls.

offensive foul on Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow....Kobe is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need some stops


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow...Kobe is one-of-a-kind.

108-101 LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe with a crazy shot. Lakers up 7


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I want Riles back, Rosthein does not know how to match up players..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good def by posey, better shot by kobe


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

So anyone agree that we could use Kapono right now??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

great i stayed up for no reason!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we lost this guys. i know theres 2 minutes left, but without enough scoring from williams and our lazy D, were done


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade forces the foul on Kobe.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

did anyone just notice Kapono hit the three after WAde got fouled right there?? i sure wish Rosthein did..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade Cuts It To Three!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat down 5. We need more stops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal. Heat down 3


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

KapOWNo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Kapono!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

KapOWNo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono ties it up!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rejected!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What The Heck Is Jason Williams Doing, Take Him Out!! Stupid Shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot JWill! What are you thinking!?!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is not human...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was unreal shot by Kobe. Heat down 2 with 47 seconds left.

I still cant believe Jwill would take that horrible 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what the **** are you thinking pulling up for 3 on that break? Not even Antoine would mess that up...glad our point guard has his head up his *** right now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kap to UD!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thank you Kapono....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

good save, great pass


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ot.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat tie it up. We finally got a bounce.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I won't even try to be biased...the whistle has to blow on that play. it's a "bang-bang" play, either a block or a charge, but i'm not sure you can swallow the whistle on that one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Win or lose, you got to love the effort Miami is giving on the last game of a LONG western road trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe made some unreal shots in the 4th.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice hustle from Walton and Udonis.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> we lost this guys. i know theres 2 minutes left, but without enough scoring from williams and our lazy D, were done


haha--works like a charm.

OT fellas. normally a Pat Riley led team in OT has a high success rate...but lets see what happens now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with the five finger discount!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need to run the ball through Kapono on offense, we really do.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Kapono forced it..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

air ball from Kapono, then Parker goes out of bounds.

114-111 Lakers, 2:11 left to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We keep leaving Cook and he's burning us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ yeah, zo's gotta switch back on def quicker..easy to say then again whne your on kobe..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers are 14-25 from 3. I thought they'd cool down by now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill with GREAT hustle.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nice steal from Jason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a steal by JWill!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

119-118, Lakers with 42.3 ticks left.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WEAK call on GP.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

amazing....crybaby Kobe whines all game and now he isn't allowed to be guarded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat down 3. 37 seconds left.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Down three with 37 seconds to go. If Kap doesn't touch this ball somehow, then Ron has some serious issues.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Dont you guys think that its wierd that kobe only has 3 ft attempts?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wasn't that a foul too when we were TRYING to foul Kobe?

AMAZING!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

horrible TO


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Imdaman said:


> Dont you guys think that its wierd that kobe only has 3 ft attempts?


When he's shooting almost nothing but pull-up jumpers, no i don't...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

D Wade threw this game away.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wasn't that a foul too when we were TRYING to foul Kobe?
> 
> AMAZING!


i know right??GAme over stayed up till freakin one am for a freakin loss..Wade didnt look the samein the second half


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This needs to go to Kap.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, we didnt make it easy for the lakers.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Can't win 'em all.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

not a foul on Cook but Payton fouled Kobe? we're the road team, i guess you gotta take this one on the chin....

we played well so hang your hat on that heat fans


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Imdaman said:


> D Wade threw this game away.



hahaha oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook

only 35 pts and 8 assists


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NBA's refs are so inconsitant, again i hate to bring this up just b/c its somthing we have to just learn to deal with it...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this was a long road trip, and we fared alot better than expected. 4-2 i believe. all we need now to be 100% is Shaq and Riley, good thing theyll be back soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-2 Western road trip. I'll take it EVERY time.

Now come home and get ready for the DIESEL!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good game. I'm not dissapointed really. Was a great team effort, just came up a little short. At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami.  I'm a bit dissapointed that Dorrell is getting like NO playing time. He played excellent defense on Kobe in the first game.

Shimmy is doing a lot better lately.

Btw i'd love to hear the excuse from the Wade haters on the touch foul in the end (Payton on Kobe) to send Kobe to the line. Yeah, only Wade gets them calls boy..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I was talking about the pass. I'm glad to see Kobe and Wade have a good relationship.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Btw i'd love to hear the excuse from the Wade haters on the touch foul in the end (Payton on Kobe) to send Kobe to the line. Yeah, only Wade gets them calls boy..


had that happened to Wade, this entire site would crash


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> had that happened to Wade, this entire site would crash


Yep. Diesel said it best. When you're great people will hate.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man, my jinx powers worked in the 4th qt, but failed in OT. its ok though, its geting stronger! MUAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Good game. I'm not dissapointed really. Was a great team effort, just came up a little short. At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami.  I'm a bit dissapointed that Dorrell is getting like NO playing time. He played excellent defense on Kobe in the first game.


Dorell's confidence must be at an all time low.The guy has played well and done nothing wrong to lose this much playing time. He was playing very well as a starter and giving us very good D and rebounding while also knocking down that 15 footer. Now, off the bench, he's struggled. He's not rebounding and he's been out of control on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Lakers 124, Heat 118*
> 
> Observations from Monday's 124-118 overtime loss to the Lakers at Staples Center:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't understand how people can say the NBA is terrible. If you want to see a terrible professional sport, try sitting through games like the Pats/Chargers game this past Sunday where BOTH teams were lousy.

good game tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If you would have said we would end the road trip 4-2 before it, I would have taken it straight away, and like Haslem said, 95% of the time, we would have won with that effort, but the 5% cost us last night. Great game from both teams though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heated said:


> Shimmy is doing a lot better lately.


Now we just need to pray that he keeps it up for game number 4, instead of going back to 10 bad ones.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So where did Jason Kapono come from? He looks like a completely different player now. I'll go ahead and join the KapOWNo club.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
> 
> only 35 pts and 8 assists


Ok? that dosent mean he cant throw the game way. he could of dropped 81 (no pun intended :biggrin but he still messed up that last play. so yes he did throw away the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> So where did Jason Kapono come from? He looks like a completely different player now. I'll go ahead and join the KapOWNo club.


Added.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Heated said:


> Good game. I'm not dissapointed really. Was a great team effort, just came up a little short. At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami.  I'm a bit dissapointed that Dorrell is getting like NO playing time. He played excellent defense on Kobe in the first game.
> 
> Shimmy is doing a lot better lately.
> 
> Btw i'd love to hear the excuse from the Wade haters on the touch foul in the end (Payton on Kobe) to send Kobe to the line. Yeah, only Wade gets them calls boy..


It was about time Kobe actually went to the line... let's see 3 FTs for Kobe, 13 for Wade. Don't even say it's because Wade drives more, b/c Kobe was definitely driving into the lane as well, and he wasn't getting any fouls his way.

Like I was telling you earlier, a win is a win, and a loss is a loss, referring to your quote, "At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami."

Good game overall besides horrible officiating on both sides. Hopefully we can see a matchup of Lakers vs Heat in Finals.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Kobe vs. Wade - The Rematch*



Gio305 said:


> another Kobe vs Wade thread. i know exactly where this is heading.
> 
> -first someone for whatever reason is going to bring up another player (i.e. Melo, lebron etc) and say, "well, hes better than Wade/Kobe" when we all know its irrelevant to the thread at hand.
> 
> ...


Nice prediction.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> So where did Jason Kapono come from? He looks like a completely different player now. I'll go ahead and join the KapOWNo club.


Jason has been huge for us this year. Once Shaq went down, he stepped right up and a lot of people are shocked.

Honestly though, I thought Rothstein could have used him better against you guys.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It was about time Kobe actually went to the line... let's see 3 FTs for Kobe, 13 for Wade. Don't even say it's because Wade drives more, b/c Kobe was definitely driving into the lane as well, and he wasn't getting any fouls his way.


That has what to do with the touch foul at tne end? The reason I mentioned that is because for the last few days several Wade bashing threads have opened up with people claiming that only Wade gets those sort of fouls in crunchtime. I guess Gary putting his hand on Kobe's hip for a split second isn't a "phantom" foul.



> Like I was telling you earlier, a win is a win, and a loss is a loss, referring to your quote, "At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami."


And like I was telling you earlier. Record-wise a win is a win. But being competitive on the last game of a six game road trip is still better then getting routed. It does a lot for the teams overall morale.



> Good game overall besides horrible officiating on both sides. Hopefully we can see a matchup of Lakers vs Heat in Finals.


Hopefully the Heat get back, and I don't care who we face. Preferably not the Suns though. :whistling:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> So where did Jason Kapono come from? He looks like a completely different player now. I'll go ahead and join the KapOWNo club.


He started getting big minutes when we were injured, and he got so much confidence from that that his release on his shot went from slow to lightning fast. You saw him on one of his off nights though. I think guarding Kobe tired him out. SHould've used Dorell more on Kobe...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Eternal said:


> It was about time Kobe actually went to the line... let's see 3 FTs for Kobe, 13 for Wade. Don't even say it's because Wade drives more, b/c Kobe was definitely driving into the lane as well, and he wasn't getting any fouls his way.
> 
> Like I was telling you earlier, a win is a win, and a loss is a loss, referring to your quote, "At least we didn't get routed like the Lakers in Miami."
> 
> Good game overall besides horrible officiating on both sides. Hopefully we can see a matchup of Lakers vs Heat in Finals.


It's not surprising that laker fans complain so often, based on the way there coach and superstar do.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

cadarn said:


> It's not surprising that laker fans complain so often, based on the way there coach and superstar do.


hahaha, besides being a great organization, we are also great complainers, top that


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

cadarn said:


> It's not surprising that laker fans complain so often, based on the way there coach and superstar do.


I wasn't complaining... I was stating what was said in the box score, and continuing a conversation with Heated that we talked about on AIM, which we're good friends.


----------



## krackerotto (Jul 17, 2005)

wade was 6 for 17 in the second half, overall he should have been like 12 for 38 if his misses weren't always bailed out by whistles...:lol: 

kobe shut wade down in the second half and especially in the last minutes


----------

